# Chavo's Pinstriping



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Post up pics of work that Chavo has done on your rides, I want to see what kind of work he does


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHAVO STRIPED AND PATTERN ALL CARS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Does anyone have any close ups of the striping?? Keep Em Coming :drama:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16562454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So that's who did your striping :thumbsup: Thats nice work then, he did Rick's Monte too. Post some pics of his Monte if you have some


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Mando post some pics of Ricks Monte on this bitch, we need some more Identity representation here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

chavo leafed it and striped it


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

not a close up


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:, Keep the pic's coming I know he's striped more cars than that! We need some close ups of the stripes and leafing, if anybodys got some post em up :drama:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard Chavo's gotten alot better !! How are his prices??? uffin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 10 2010, 02:10 AM~16569726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ya id like to "leaf and stripe" that also haha :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16579332
> *ya id like to "leaf and stripe" that also haha  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T! FOR CHAVO ,,COOL VATO!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Feb 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16589871
> *T T T! FOR CHAVO ,,COOL VATO!
> *


REAL COOL GUY


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

See I knew there was a lot more cars that he's done out there. Anybody got his contact info?? This thread is gonna throw some more work his way watch! I wonder if I could get a % of that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george+Feb 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16589691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Chavo's Gay.... tell him Leon Said so...LOL


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 12 2010, 05:08 PM~16596079
> * This thread is gonna throw some more work his way watch! I wonder if I could get a % of that LOL :biggrin:
> *


That fucker is already busy as hell as it is. Everyone in AZ knows he's the man


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is how Chavo Gets Down!!!! He did this last night for me!!! :biggrin: Thanks for taking care of my ride Bro!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16605644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Fukin Chavo....only one i know that stripes with that damn cellphone glued 2 his head...ahahahaha


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 PM~16606053
> *Fukin Chavo....only one i know that stripes with that damn cellphone glued 2 his head...ahahahaha
> *


LOL, His Celly was blowin up the whole time he was leafin my ride !!!!! :biggrin: 
He coulda finished in 2 hours...... riiing, riing 3 hours later!!! LOL, its all good. Gettin close to the LRM show. He gonna get busy as hell!!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Az Cool Lone (Feb 14, 2010)

HAHAHA you guys must be gettn your rides done ither FREE or CHEAp to blowing this guy up like that. From what I hear his work isnt all the GOOD/GREAT. I know a handful of stripers who have had to fix his work or have to sand it off and START OVER. I have yet to see this guys work, from what I hear he isnt liked all too much amongst the fellow stripers in AZ. Although I admire you guys tryin to help a guy out.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 01:41 AM~16607378
> *HAHAHA you guys must be gettn your rides done ither FREE or CHEAp to blowing this guy up like that. From what I hear his work isnt all the GOOD/GREAT. I know a handful of stripers who have had to fix his work or have to sand it off and START OVER. I have yet to see this guys work, from what I hear he isnt liked all too much amongst the fellow stripers in AZ. Although I admire you guys tryin to help a guy out.
> *


 :machinegun: im guessing your scared to post with your real screen name so you made a back up account. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 12:41 AM~16607378
> *HAHAHA you guys must be gettn your rides done ither FREE or CHEAp to blowing this guy up like that. From what I hear his work isnt all the GOOD/GREAT. I know a handful of stripers who have had to fix his work or have to sand it off and START OVER. I have yet to see this guys work, from what I hear he isnt liked all too much amongst the fellow stripers in AZ. Although I admire you guys tryin to help a guy out.
> *


Not sure about all this. If this was true, alot of these cats here in Az wouldnt go to him each year for these shows coming up. Nobody ever said he was the best. yes, He has a long way to go. Maybe we should hear this from actual stripers then a Newbie with 1 post who never seen his work! 

"im guessing your scared to post with your real screen name so you made a back up account"

How tru is this post??  

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Az Cool Lone (Feb 14, 2010)

This is my account, you live in ARIZONA ask around. Im sure you will hear all the stories about him. JUST my 2 cents and I never insinuated/nor claimed the title of "striper". So rather that make a ASSUMPTION, learn to read the post in its entirety before making YOUR assumption. And to what would I have to be scared of? Explain this breifly to me and it's quite entertaining. One way another I could care less if he strpes your vehicles, if the words were to big for you to comprehend,let me know and I can translate it into EBONICS * got to love google *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 13 2010, 10:10 PM~16606053
> *Fukin Chavo....only one i know that stripes with that damn cellphone glued 2 his head...ahahahaha
> *


i thought i was the only one who does that..
i be carring convesations and shit..lol


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 09:11 AM~16608773
> *This is my account, you live in ARIZONA ask around. Im sure you will hear all the stories about him. JUST my 2 cents and I never insinuated/nor claimed the title of "striper". So rather that make a ASSUMPTION, learn to read the post in its entirety before making YOUR assumption. And to what would I have to be scared of? Explain this breifly to me and it's quite entertaining. One way another I could care less if he strpes your vehicles, if the words were to big for you to comprehend,let me know and I can translate it into EBONICS * got to love google *
> *



Hey homie I didnt start this topic to have people bring up negative comments. If you dont like his work you you have the right to your opinon but keep it to yourself. Were all here to help and support each other that's what LIL is about. I'm not trying to blow Chavo up I'm just trying to see what kind of work he's putting out there so I can see if I like his work plain and simple! :buttkick:


----------



## Az Cool Lone (Feb 14, 2010)

my "comments" werent negative at all, like I said just my 2 cents. Your the one who took offense to my remark, I just stated what I hear when his name comes up. I happen to run into the guy who showed him how to stripe and HE had nothing good to say about him. When you mistreat the guy who took the time to show him the trade...that alone speaks for itself. Seems to me this guy has no integrity, again thats just my opinion(Im pretty sure u will take offense to that too).


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16612772
> *my "comments" werent negative at all, like I said just my 2 cents. Your the one who took offense to my remark, I just stated what I hear when his name comes up. I happen to run into the guy who showed him how to stripe and HE had nothing good to say about him. When you mistreat the guy who took the time to show him the trade...that alone speaks for itself. Seems to me this guy has no integrity, again thats just my opinion(Im pretty sure u will take offense to that too).
> *


Look homie from the stuff you wrote earlier it sounds like all your doing is hating, you've only got like what 4 posts and all of them have been on this thread with nothing to say but to talk shit about Chavo. You said it yourself "you personally havnt seen any of his work", so it sounds like negativity to me! It sounds more like you have a personal problem. Everyone has the right to their own opinion, so say what you got to say. But there are alot of people on here that seem to have nothing but good things to say. A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :guns:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I know chavo personally and his work is good....we are all still learning, if your not then your doing it wrong.. if some people got a problem with it... they have the choice of going with someone else... no harm there...alot of stripers are in the valley, and its very competitive, especially when it comes to price. Everyone wants something for cheap and chavos prices from what i "hear" cause alot of problems for "others" so yeah i am sure you "hear" alot of negativity. Its all good... he dont care... he makes his bills and has plenty of work. Not trying to blow him up... he is putting out there and doing it and my hat goes off to him... chavo keep it up homie... never let em see ya sweat and dont put down the phone...hahahahaha


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16614944
> *I know chavo personally and his work is good....we are all still learning, if your not then your doing it wrong.. if some people got a problem with it... they have the choice of going with someone else... no harm there...alot of stripers are in the valley, and its very competitive, especially when it comes to price. Everyone wants something for cheap and chavos prices from what i "hear" cause alot of problems for "others" so yeah i am sure you "hear" alot of negativity. Its all good... he dont care... he makes his bills and has plenty of work. Not trying to blow him up... he is putting out there and doing it and my hat goes off to him... chavo keep it up homie... never let em see ya sweat and dont put down the phone...hahahahaha
> *


Well put! BTW, Nice pics of his work here!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 06:14 AM~16616488
> *Well put! BTW, Nice pics of his work here!
> *


X2!!!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

I KNOW THAT CHAVO HAS ALWAYS DONE GREAT WORK FOR ME. HE'S KOOL PEOPLE AND WILL DO HIS BEST TO MAKE THE CUSTOMER HAPPY. 
JUS A COUPLE PICKS OF HIS LATEST WORK ON MY CADI!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Feb 15 2010, 08:21 AM~16617142
> *I KNOW THAT CHAVO HAS ALWAYS DONE GREAT WORK FOR ME. HE'S KOOL PEOPLE AND WILL DO HIS BEST TO MAKE THE CUSTOMER HAPPY.
> JUS A COUPLE PICKS OF HIS LATEST WORK ON MY CADI!!!
> 
> ...


Look's good to me


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

people go to chavito for a reason others are too expensive/ bitch and moan/ celebrity status /never show / :roflmao:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16614944
> *I know chavo personally and his work is good....we are all still learning, if your not then your doing it wrong.. if some people got a problem with it... they have the choice of going with someone else... no harm there...alot of stripers are in the valley, and its very competitive, especially when it comes to price. Everyone wants something for cheap and chavos prices from what i "hear" cause alot of problems for "others" so yeah i am sure you "hear" alot of negativity. Its all good... he dont care... he makes his bills and has plenty of work. Not trying to blow him up... he is putting out there and doing it and my hat goes off to him... chavo keep it up homie... never let em see ya sweat and dont put down the phone...hahahahaha
> *


DAAM HOMIE VERY WELL PUT THATS EXACTLY WAT I WAS GONNA SAY TTT FOR CHAVO AND HIS PRICES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

man chavo bad ass and when it comes down to stripe and raise money for charity he been there no questions asked, I know him real good so fuck the haters and lets see if you can do a better job. ttt for the compa chavo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTMFT FOR CHAVO. COOL ASS DUDE. HE'S DONE MY TRIKE AND TOWNCAR. IF CHAVO WASN'T GOOD THEN MOST OF US WOULD HAVE GONE SOMEWHERE ELSE. PEOPLE HATIN CUZ HE'S MAKIN MONEY. PLAIN AND SIMPLE IF U DON'T LIKE HIS WORK THEN GO TO BUGS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BREAK THE PIGGY BANK WITH CHAVO I WOULD DEFINITELY CALL HIM AGAIN SOON I HIGHLY RECOMMEND HIM.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

ive done my Research, and found chavo's pinstripen is one of the best out there... i ment to say the best out there..


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 16 2010, 11:55 AM~16629629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looks real good to me Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

CHAVO HAS ALWAYS DONE GOOD WORK 4 ME ....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTMFT :guns: :guns:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 15 2010, 10:36 PM~16624342
> *people go to chavito for a reason others are too expensive/ bitch and moan/ celebrity status /never show / :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

looks like nice work to me :biggrin:


----------



## neverfinished (Dec 5, 2009)

Post up his number or email info
uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neverfinished_@Feb 18 2010, 07:59 PM~16656309
> *Post up his number or email info
> uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



This is his number I got it from one of my car club homie's :biggrin: 602-574-4178


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out the shit that comes out of the homie Cury's shop in Paramount CA :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=518343&st=260


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

People have their preference.......I never met Chavo or had work done by him....if people think "other" stripers are better or worse, cheaper or expensive, well like I said, people have their preference then stick to them....I have my preference in another striper and would never go to another striper for work, but I would never hate another persons work.

It's just like tattoing, you go to one guy cause YOU like their work no matter if its cheaper or more expensive than another tattoo artist..........


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Can Someone post a pic of this fool striping WITHOUT a phone in his hand...hahahaha!


Chavo Your Gay :biggrin:

J/k Big Homie


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 19 2010, 09:01 AM~16660515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 10 2010, 09:51 PM~16578456
> *Nice :thumbsup:, Keep the pic's coming I know he's striped more cars than that! We need some close ups of the stripes and leafing, if anybodys got some post em up :drama:
> *












he got down yesterday on my ride.

THANKS CHAVO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE!!! Keep posting those pics homies.Let's let people know what kind of work Chavo's putting out here in AZ


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16683971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: GOLD LEAF!!! Thats what I'm gonna do on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> CHAVO HAS ALWAYS DONE GOOD WORK 4 ME ....
> 
> 
> I remember this EL CAMINO. I think this is the one E.T. & The WAND did some work on


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 22 2010, 10:24 PM~16695609
> *NICE :thumbsup: GOLD LEAF!!! Thats what I'm gonna do on my ride :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes con quien! :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16683971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats the stile im looking 4 there i gotta finish the 73 so i can call chavo over  ...ill post pics :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 19 2010, 09:01 AM~16660515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U knw ur badass when u can stripe n talk on the phone at the same time haha


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16629629
> *
> 
> 
> ...





BTFL :worship:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT 4 CHAVITO WHO HAS STRIPED BOUT 5 OR 6 OF OUR CARS IN THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS :biggrin:AND BOUT TO DO SOME MORE BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

chavos done work for just about every car in our club from our AZ chapter from striping to full murals :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Feb 25 2010, 11:09 AM~16721631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 08:00 PM~16753775
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Feb 25 2010, 09:09 AM~16721631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 1 2010, 10:18 AM~16759932
> *VERY NICE BRO   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 AM~16783203
> *New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> ...



Not Bad :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 3 2010, 10:47 AM~16783203
> *New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I GOT A NEW FRAME FOR CHAVO TO DO HIS THING :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 16 2010, 12:55 PM~16629629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:wow: This is some of the tightest lines I have ever seen!!! Dude is off the hook!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

nice work chavo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT FOR CHAVO. Sending the blazer to him when it comes back from paint


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT 4 CHAVITO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

chavo got down on these


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 3 2010, 10:47 AM~16783203
> *New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my 3 yr old son did that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 3 2010, 09:47 AM~16783203
> *New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


this alex????


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16908885
> *looks like my 3 yr old son did that :biggrin:
> *


@ SAND1 - HA, in your dreams you wish you SON had skills to lay down some lines. HA, you son has good shopping skills.

@ BIGRICH - Nah, the name is Anthony


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHAVO IS THE MAN FUCK HIS HATERS


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

SOME MORE BAD ASS WORK BY CHAVO! THAT I SAW IN PERSON AT THE 2010 LRM SHOW IN PHX :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 17 2010, 09:56 PM~16922522
> *SOME MORE BAD ASS WORK BY CHAVO! THAT I SAW IN PERSON AT THE 2010 LRM SHOW IN PHX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 17 2010, 08:07 PM~16921836
> *CHAVO IS THE MAN FUCK HIS HATERS
> *


DAAAM SMILEY YOU WENT GANGSTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Mar 3 2010, 06:47 PM~16783203
> *New striper in town.With 11 1/2 months under his belt.Move over old timers.New Youngter in town. JK JK JK Let me know what you guys think.Feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


   Very nice, bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Feb 25 2010, 07:09 PM~16721631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 17 2010, 08:56 PM~16922522
> *SOME MORE BAD ASS WORK BY CHAVO! THAT I SAW IN PERSON AT THE 2010 LRM SHOW IN PHX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FUCKING WORK :0


----------



## Az Cool Lone (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 19 2010, 11:27 AM~16939313
> *   Very nice, bro!
> *


 :biggrin: Thats a nice panel :biggrin:


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96cavi_@Mar 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17009124
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Did chavo paint this or stripe it, can't tell. If he painted it how much did he charge you I need one painted asap*


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

I Think Chavo Does Good Work I've Had Him Stripe A Few Cars For Me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

HE PAINTED AND STRIPED IT . HE CHARGED ME 250.00.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Chavo laid out the paint and patterns on this bike for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: That's some awesome work you've done Chavo


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2010, 09:14 PM~17108340
> *Chavo laid out the paint and patterns on this bike for me :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 6 2010, 10:26 PM~17113084
> *That's pretty nice :thumbsup: Chavos patterns and paint is getting better. He's gonna be laying down some stripes and silver leaf on my daughters pedal car this weekend :biggrin:
> *


His prices are very reasonable too


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Chavo got down on my blazer yesterday! Laid down some real nice lines and silver leaf on my blazer. He laid the stripes on my rims too! 


HERE IS MY 03 BLAZER A MONTH AGO.....

















HERE IT IS TODAY...............JUST GOT IT BACK FROM CHAVOS PINSTRIPING LAST NIGHT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 03:43 PM~17160703
> *Chavo got down on my blazer yesterday! Laid down some real nice lines and silver leaf on my blazer. He laid the stripes on my rims too!
> HERE IS MY 03 BLAZER A MONTH AGO.....
> 
> ...


Wow That's Nice! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17160703
> *Chavo got down on my blazer yesterday! Laid down some real nice lines and silver leaf on my blazer. He laid the stripes on my rims too!
> HERE IS MY 03 BLAZER A MONTH AGO.....
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## curtiancall (Mar 27, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 29 2010, 06:28 AM~17339300
> *
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wheres pics of Moms car!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Hey, something is wrong here.......Chavo isnt on his fone!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> > [img]
> >
> > :cool:
> > Hey, something is wrong here.......Chavo isnt on his fone!!!! :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 29 2010, 08:28 AM~17339300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> > Hey, something is wrong here.......Chavo isnt on his fone!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> he was  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

CHAVO striped and did some silver leafing on my daughters. the striping just really set off the paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Chavo :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17376612
> *CHAVO striped and did some silver leafing on my daughters. the striping just really set off the paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanks Chavo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*NICE WORK!!!! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Yup... That pic is staged he aint really workin... or its sum dude in a chavo mask..... he...no phone... he no werk! orale!!!

TMFT 4 chavo :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

he did my elco not the murals though


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Had these pics for a while now.....just been too lazy to post them up but here they are :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chavo doing his thing on a secret project of Danny Chawps :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :wow: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

One more :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT for Chavo...gonna be laying down some silver leaf on my caprice this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 29 2010, 07:28 AM~17339300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This striping looks tight as hell.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 21 2010, 01:07 PM~17846236
> *This striping looks tight as hell.
> *



some of that would look good on the 66


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 01:08 PM~17846240
> *some of that would look good on the 66
> *


Chawps thats what Im think too as would be tight to stripe the car to bring the color from the roof into the body. Im sent you a PM.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chavo just did this for me today 

Here you go ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































































And it still aint done...still gotta do the patterns on the roof and trunk and some more gold leaf :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

It's Gunna Look Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats really good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

nice work homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I need a car striped asap. 520-308-0106


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 27 2010, 08:11 PM~18159634
> *I need a car striped asap.
> *


I posted chavos number in this thread somewhere homie..look through it


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 7 2010, 08:05 PM~17987554
> *Chavo just did this for me today
> 
> Here you go ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 28 2010, 05:43 PM~18167654
> *clean  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie check out my build thread


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18168143
> *Thanks homie check out my build thread
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup been looking for chavo how much for some striping and leafing got a few rides for him down here in yuma az


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

are you seriously calling while pinstriping ? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18375847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naw fools are calling him non stop... he's that busy :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Chavo did all the fine line, striping and leafing on my Ride He Did some clean work!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 23 2010, 11:07 PM~18390546
> *Chavo did all the fine line, striping and leafing on my Ride He Did some clean work!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 23 2010, 10:07 PM~18390546
> *Chavo did all the fine line, striping and leafing on my Ride He Did some clean work!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice paint work... who did it?? Is that a regal??


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Great striping work / thats right on with what i personally like to see ...


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 4 2010, 02:18 PM~18487003
> *Nice paint work... who did it?? Is that a regal??
> *


It was done by David Zazueta known as davids house of colors!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18529994
> *It was done by David Zazueta known as davids house of colors!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T ........FOR THE HOMMIE CHAVO..


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Incredible work...REAL TALK!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 01:41 AM~16607378
> *HAHAHA you guys must be gettn your rides done ither FREE or CHEAp to blowing this guy up like that. From what I hear his work isnt all the GOOD/GREAT. I know a handful of stripers who have had to fix his work or have to sand it off and START OVER. I have yet to see this guys work, from what I hear he isnt liked all too much amongst the fellow stripers in AZ. Although I admire you guys tryin to help a guy out.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 14 2010, 08:13 PM~16612944
> *Look homie from the stuff you wrote earlier it sounds like all your doing is hating, you've only got like what 4 posts and all of them have been on this thread with nothing to say but to talk shit about Chavo. You said it yourself "you personally havnt seen any of his work", so it sounds like negativity to me! It sounds more like you have a personal problem. Everyone has the right to their own opinion, so say what you got to say. But there are alot of people on here that seem to have nothing but good things to say. A picture is worth a thousand words
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 07:56 PM~16612772
> *my "comments" werent negative at all, like I said just my 2 cents. Your the one who took offense to my remark, I just stated what I hear when his name comes up. I happen to run into the guy who showed him how to stripe and HE had nothing good to say about him. When you mistreat the guy who took the time to show him the trade...that alone speaks for itself. Seems to me this guy has no integrity, again thats just my opinion(Im pretty sure u will take offense to that too).
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Diria mi abuelita el alumno le gano al maestro :biggrin: 
Pd google it


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az Cool Lone_@Feb 14 2010, 10:11 AM~16608773
> *This is my account, you live in ARIZONA ask around. Im sure you will hear all the stories about him. JUST my 2 cents and I never insinuated/nor claimed the title of "striper". So rather that make a ASSUMPTION, learn to read the post in its entirety before making YOUR assumption. And to what would I have to be scared of? Explain this breifly to me and it's quite entertaining. One way another I could care less if he strpes your vehicles, if the words were to big for you to comprehend,let me know and I can translate it into EBONICS * got to love google *
> *


keep your 2 cents in your pocket homie and show your ride ese and who striped it I bet you dont even have a car :0 but thats how haters are but its cool keep hating on chavo keep his name in you mouth


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

damn i hope i can get on your level some day after i finish wit my classes at UTI if my teacher decides 2 show us how 2 pinstripe that is lol


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:13 AM~18564813
> *keep your 2 cents in your pocket homie and show your ride ese and who striped it I bet you dont even have a car :0 but thats how haters are but its cool keep hating on chavo keep his name in you mouth
> *


como dijo GL fuck that puto!! ni a de tener carro el guey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576377
> *como dijo GL fuck that puto!! ni a de tener carro el guey :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












x73 
FUKEN HATER, KEEP DOING YOUR THANG CHAVO, AT LEAST YOU HAVE YOUR NAME IN SOMEONES MOUTH THAT MEANS YOUR DOING SOMETHING RIGHT. THEY JUST MAD CUZ YOUR TAKING THEIR CLIENTEL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18580070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup what homie said jajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja y































































jaja :biggrin: chavito q onda wey o jaja


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 15 2010, 09:35 PM~18580070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT Keep up the good work Chavo!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 23 2010, 11:07 PM~18390546
> *Chavo did all the fine line, striping and leafing on my Ride He Did some clean work!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam homie i saw some of your work in vegas this past weekend and you get down much props :thumbsup:


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Feb 15 2010, 09:21 AM~16617142
> *I KNOW THAT CHAVO HAS ALWAYS DONE GREAT WORK FOR ME. HE'S KOOL PEOPLE AND WILL DO HIS BEST TO MAKE THE CUSTOMER HAPPY.
> JUS A COUPLE PICKS OF HIS LATEST WORK ON MY CADI!!!
> 
> ...


Hey im no pro but fuck what ever anyone is saying, this dudes work looks clean and that Cadi is sick. do your shit homie and stay true, dude hating on his work probably dont even know how to hold a fuckin paintbrush.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Oct 14 2010, 03:03 PM~18811644
> *Hey im no pro but fuck what ever anyone is saying, this dudes work looks clean and that Cadi is sick. do your shit homie and stay true, dude hating on his work probably dont even know how to hold a fuckin paintbrush.
> *


Chavo does good work.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

|


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT for chavo he'll be seeing my ride soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT IM GONNA TALK TO CHAVO AND HAVE HIM OPEN A LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

good work bro... il hit you up when i get out your way


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:49 AM~18817472
> *Chavo does good work.
> *


x64


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years to chavo  i know there is still alot of pics still post them up foos :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jan 4 2011, 08:19 PM~19505071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jan 4 2011, 09:19 PM~19505071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some clean ass work the colors are dope.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jan 4 2011, 10:19 PM~19505071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jan 4 2011, 09:19 PM~19505071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DAMN AMAZING WORK I WAS WONDERING WHO WAS DOING ALL THAT WORK ITS ALL OVER AZ!!! GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP I AM GOING TO HAVE TO HIT YOU UP ONCE I GET TO THAT POINT !! GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 11:51 AM~16906747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

What's Chavo's number ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Oct 14 2010, 03:03 PM~18811644
> *Hey im no pro but fuck what ever anyone is saying, this dudes work looks clean and that Cadi is sick. do your shit homie and stay true, dude hating on his work probably dont even know how to hold a fuckin paintbrush.
> *



Thanks Homie!!!
Chavo has always been good to me and my club. The only vato that I'll ever get to stripe any of my rides!!! 

CHAVO KEEP DOIN YOUR THING HOMIE!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Bringing this topic back to the TOP! Chavos puttin in some more work on my Ride as we speak and just finished up the Luna 64 today...post up some more pics of his work


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

lets see those pics


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt.....just waiting to get my wheels and 5th wheel back from Chavo...then ill post some pics


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chavo did my ride!!! more pics coming!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Chavo did my ride!!! more pics coming!


 The Chavo special 64....LOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

chavo striped my ride.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Chavo did my ride!!! more pics coming!


Wow Looks Awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Chavo did my ride!!! more pics coming!


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

CHAVOS LEAFING LOOKS HELLA GOOD...


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt..ill post up some pics as soon as I put my parts back on the lac


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CHUCKS66 said:


> View attachment 360001


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CHUCKS66 said:


> View attachment 360001


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

whos got chavos phone number


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> whos got chavos phone number


 its somewhere in the first few pages its still the same number


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ BUMP!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mando said:


> chavo leafed it and striped it


:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

anyone got Chavo's new number I need some leaf'n and stripes done??i called his old number 602-574-4187 and no chavo at that one....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> anyone got Chavo's new number I need some leaf'n and stripes done??i called his old number 602-574-4187 and no chavo at that one....


Switch the numbers 8 and 7 around and he will answer:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Chavos number 602-574-4178 tell him Danny flaco from Identity cc sent you...Chavo will hook you up with a good price


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt..post some new pics foos....I know chavo don't stop working


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

A lil something I had Chavo do on my cousin from Cali's rims


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> A lil something I had Chavo do on my cousin from Cali's rims


Thats badass, any pics of the car they going on? BTW, Heard your building another box.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have his num not sure if the one on here is a old one


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Same one


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> A lil something I had Chavo do on my cousin from Cali's rims


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

chavo's the best by far!!!


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Bought a 65 and found his name in my trunk.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

TTT


----------

